# Router Table To Fit On Work Mate



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm looking into making a tilting router lift, 
Building the tilting router lift.

I have a spare Work Mate I could use to mount a router table on and put the tilting router lift in this. I've Googled but couldn't find much on making a router table for a Work Mate. Are there any plans, ideas around anywhere?
Cheers.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I know that someone posted on mounting a regular router table onto a workmate very recently here. I've thought that if I could pick up a defunct radial arm drill press I could exchange a router for the drill head to do that.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Workmate router*

Hi Peter,

I have one of my Tritons mounted to a cheap workmate clone.

Any table will do. I used the Oak Park table, which, unfortunately is no longer available. One of the magazines had an article on making a simple table for a workmate. If i can find it, I will post it.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/42878/portable-router-table


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

James, you should post photos of how you attach the table to the workmate.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Peter, the economy table top sticky thread under table mounted routing is the same dimensions as an Oak Park table.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> James, you should post photos of how you attach the table to the workmate.



Did not think of that, Mike.

Will do, once the Sun comes up.....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

PS, could not find the magazine article on my computer. It was a couple of years ago.


----------



## westxjim (Feb 28, 2013)

There is one in the June 2001 Popular Woodworking magazine.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I have one of my Tritons mounted to a cheap workmate clone.
> 
> ...


Hi James, thanks.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking more closely at the tilting router lift. I see its already build into a table.
I think I would need to alter the table size to fit on my Work Mate. Any ideas on how to secure it to the top of the Work Mate?
Cheers.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Mike said:


> Peter, the economy table top sticky thread under table mounted routing is the same dimensions as an Oak Park table.


Thanks Mike.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Peter, is there any construction instructions for the table to use on a workmate. That is on my long list of things to do.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

tvman44 said:


> Peter, is there any construction instructions for the table to use on a workmate. That is on my long list of things to do.


Think you need to search on the forum and Google.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would say all you need to do is open up the workmate and position your table on top and then screw cleats to bottom side of the table around all 4 sides of the workmate to keep the table from sliding around.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Workmate mount*

Peter.......I don't currently have a router table set up in a workmate, but I use the same configuration for all of my benchtop tools that I used with a table previously. I cut a piece of 3/4" plywood or 1 x 12 a couple of inches larger than the perimeter of the footprint of the jointer, scroll saw, etc. Then I bolt a length of 2 x 2 down the center line of the piece of plywood.

Finally, I bolt the tool down to the plywood. When you set the assembly into the jaws of the workmate and tighten it down, it holds securely.

You'll see the base I sent a pic of. It's an old one that only has a piece of 1 by for the center rail. That is way too weak for this application. I just included it to show how they're put together. Actually, any more I make will have a ripped down 2 x 4 trimmed to go all the way to the bottom of the jaws. More stable and slip proof.

It's really handy to have the workmate beside where I have the benchtop tools stored. I can just slide one out and put it right onto the workmate, then quickly put it away when I'm done. I like it so well that I'm thinking about removing the top of one of my workmates and mounting it on my benchtop. Hope this helps. Jim


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Agreed...*



westxjim said:


> There is one in the June 2001 Popular Woodworking magazine.



That is the one I recall........


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Response to Mike...*



Mike said:


> James, you should post photos of how you attach the table to the workmate.


Attached are some photos of my Oak Park Table set up.

The first one is to show the 'clone' that I use.

The table can be folded up and put away.


----------

